# Any subs available in Des Moines, IA



## All Trades (Oct 18, 2003)

I may be bidding on 120 new residential contracts. I need to know if anyone would be needing more work in Des Moines. Prices have not yet been negotiated.

Todd


----------



## Mowey9 (Sep 24, 2004)

I currently sub off of someone. I would have to see what all was involved in it. If you want pm me and we could talk. If the price is right and the work is right then we would have to see.
Aaron


----------

